# Vikes Vs. Cowboys



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Well now that I bought my Xterminator from the Nodak Pro Shop I can break it in by laying in it and watch the the game on Sunday.

I bet I'll get plenty of practice springing out of it to yell at the TV. Hopefully it will be caused by lots of Viking touchdowns, not fumbles and interceptions. :beer:

I think the Vikes D will be an improvement, but the Cowboys have some veterans (Vinnie, Eddie, Keyshawn) that will be ready to play. Vikes are favored by 3 1/2.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

I will be at that game and am a huge Cowboys fan!!!! Not sure we have enough defense to stop the vikes, but I am sure it will be entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

whoops - I just noticed I posted this on the wrong forum.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

O well I don't really care. Yea I think the Vikings D is way better then the last couple years. I hope it is.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Vikes in a laugher 83-0. However, if the vikes don't play to their full potential it will be 31-17.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't seen a live Vikes game since the infamous Drew Pearson playoff fiasco.

I've hated the cowboys almost as much as the Packers since then.

Shu....looking forward to meeting you at the Jacksonville game.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I used to be a cowboys fan before Sander, Smither, Irvin, and Aikman left. I liked those players more then the team. But now I'm hardcore vikings fan. I think the game wont be a contest.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the vikes should blow them out of the water if they play to their potential.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree the Vikes should win, but being a Viking fan this long you're a little gun shy in the beginning, pick up speed in the middle and then get kicked in the jewels at the end. It will take a lifetime to forget the Cardinal game last year. All the Packer fans I grew up with didn't stop calling for days.

Let's see now......the Cowboys may have screwed us in the past too. 

Ken - looking forward to seeing you at the game also.

Dave


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

The Vikings will definitely win. I can spot a winner and I can spot a loser, right PJ?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think we are all starting to see who the looser is!! :eyeroll:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The loser is whoever the Vikings play!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard that D. Sanders is making a come back. Have any of you guys been hearing this too?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

drjongy said:


> The looser is whoever the Vikings play!


Thats why the vikes win so many superbowls. Dallas will win by ten points.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

As a die hard packer-backer...........I am very fearful of the Vikes this year. That offense is only stoppable by their own doing and their D looks to be much tougher than last year..........GO COWBOYS !!! I want the Pack to be a half game up on the Vikes heading into Monday Night!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

[/quote]I heard that D. Sanders is making a come back. Have any of you guys been hearing this too?


> I read about it on Wednesday in the football insert in the Start Tribune. Can't remeber who he was with though? Ravens maybe? Best cover guy ever!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cursed Vikings. Always so much promise, always soooo much disappointment.

But, as Moe said to Homer, "I was born a snakehandler, and I'll die a snakehandler." God made me a Vikings fan, I can't help it.

Maybe this is the year...and if not...there's always next year...or the next.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Neon Deion signed with the Ravens.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> I heard that D. Sanders is making a come back. Have any of you guys been hearing this too?


Yeah, he's going to be the nickel back for the Ravens. #37 to signify his age.

My new updated prediction on the vikes & cowboys game is Vikes 103-5.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Ken's right, Deion signed with the Ravens. Good cover guy, but I have always been amazed by how few people ever talked about how utterly awful Deion's tackling skills were. He is evidently going to play in the nickel defense and a little bit of safety. If his open field tackling hasn't improved, he is going to be a sieve of a safety.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

They claim that ol' codger can still run a 4.2 or 4.3 40. That's moving for anyone. That defense could go down as one of the best of all time if they play up to their full potential.

I saw an interview right after he signed and in my opinion he came back mainly cause he can't stand being out of the limelight. Had CBS not fired him last year i think he would still be doing the pre-game show.....but if you r going to pick a team to come back with in hopes of not being embarrased that is the defense. I think i could go out and hide somewhere on that D.....Ray's got your back!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I just want to be watching Sportscenter and hear Chris Berman do his "Prime Time, Prime Time" when Deion makes his first pick or returns a punt !!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

VIKINGS ARE IN FOR A WHOOPING

GO PACKERS


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Really vikes rubes, does it matter if the vikes start out 6-0 or have a 15-1 season? Huh?

Look deep into your hearts and you will realize that the cubbies will win a world series before the vikes sniff the superbowl again.

Mike Tice:
"Dallas is goign to come in here and play tough guy football, cuz Dallas is a tough guy town."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

*"GO PACK GO" *


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> Look deep into your hearts and you will realize that the cubbies will win a world series before the vikes sniff the superbowl again.


If that's the case the world would have to end first, cause we all know the cubbies will neve win it. They're gonna get spanked by the marlins in their 4 game series and they'll all watch the giants stroll to the wild card victory. Gotta love Bartman.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The pack plays on Monday. It'll be nice to see them get a whoppin on National TV! 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh ohhhhhhhh Time for the *Tomahawk Chop *to come out!!!:bop:

Let's go Bravos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Who doesn't love the original cocain cowboys.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhh the cocaine cowboys. Michael Irvin and Leon Lett. I think that entie offensive/defensive line was into coke...........excluding Novacek


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This is the Vikes year!! I predict a 21-0 start for the first half of the game, 34-28 finish today! We'll see in a couple minutes!!

PURPLE-REIGN BABY!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gotta admit, I was kinda close.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everybody looked good except Rushen Jones.

Quarterbacks are going to pick on that boy after watching films.

The eagles will be a tough one next week.


----------

